# Diabetic dietitian



## coffeesnob (Apr 3, 2017)

Just wondering how many here are seeing a diabetic dietition-


----------



## Amigo (Apr 3, 2017)

coffeesnob said:


> Just wondering how many here are seeing a diabetic dietition-



I did see one but in honesty it was just an explanation of the obvious with suggestions of more fruit than I know I can tolerate. She wasn't a 'diabetic dietician' as such but a generally qualified State Registered Dietician. 

I learnt more from here!


----------



## coffeesnob (Apr 3, 2017)

I have just done the expert course. Even as a nurse i learned so much take a look here because they probably offer it in your area if you were interested.  http://www.xperthealth.org.uk/Courses 

I too found a "normal" dietitian no help at all. I am doing change for life at the moment. they referred me  http://www.nhs.uk/Change4Life/Pages/why-change-for-life.aspx  we are really fortunate here in south yorkshire as we have a really great team who are more diabetic aware than most


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 3, 2017)

I've seen a dietician 3 times, not much use to me at all, quizzed me on a load of pictures of plates asking me what on the plate I needed to inject for and that was it really x


----------



## coffeesnob (Apr 3, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I've seen a dietician 3 times, not much use to me at all, quizzed me on a load of pictures of plates asking me what on the plate I needed to inject for and that was it really x


OMG have you seen the diabetic team


----------



## trophywench (Apr 3, 2017)

No courses or educators in the Midlands to the West of B'ham, until you get actually over into the East Midlands.  We all used to have to re-tune our tellies round here though, since they gave us everything to do with Leicester and L'shire - in which neither Coventry (W Mids) nor Nuneaton (N Warks) or indeed Bedworth (Warks) have never set foot.

Who gives a &&&^ what Leicester City FC etc are up to, round here?  LOL


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 3, 2017)

coffeesnob said:


> OMG have you seen the diabetic team


Yeah, I don't need the dietician, with support from everyone here, my family and myself I know how it all works so it's not too bad, I would like to get on a course so I could guesstimate carbs if I wanted to go out to eat but there aren't any local to me, neither are there any support groups, I rely a lot on the other members for guidance if I'm not quite sure on things and there is always someone who jumps and answers quickly, then the others will add as the day goes on, just whoevers on at the time  its a lovely place here and I'm sure you'll enjoy getting to know all the members  x


----------



## coffeesnob (Apr 3, 2017)

trophywench said:


> No courses or educators in the Midlands to the West of B'ham, until you get actually over into the East Midlands.  We all used to have to re-tune our tellies round here though, since they gave us everything to do with Leicester and L'shire - in which neither Coventry (W Mids) nor Nuneaton (N Warks) or indeed Bedworth (Warks) have never set foot.
> 
> Who gives a &&&^ what Leicester City FC etc are up to, round here?  LOL


 I thought that it was a nation wide programme given the amount of focus the government are giving it at the moment


----------



## Amigo (Apr 3, 2017)

coffeesnob said:


> I have just done the expert course. Even as a nurse i learned so much take a look here because they probably offer it in your area if you were interested.  http://www.xperthealth.org.uk/Courses
> 
> I too found a "normal" dietitian no help at all. I am doing change for life at the moment. they referred me  http://www.nhs.uk/Change4Life/Pages/why-change-for-life.aspx  we are really fortunate here in south yorkshire as we have a really great team who are more diabetic aware than most




Ooo I'm not eligible because my Hba1c is under 42!


----------



## coffeesnob (Apr 3, 2017)

try this book it has been my bible for ages.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Books/Ca...qid=1491239483&sr=8-1&keywords=carbs+and+cals


----------



## coffeesnob (Apr 3, 2017)

yes kaylz i am looking forward to the company on here


----------



## trophywench (Apr 3, 2017)

Yes as T1s we regularly see the diabetes hospital team - consultants and DSNs.  There is always a proper D Dietician on hand so he/she's always 'on offer' if we need them.  They also form an active part of the team leading the week long carb-counting and dose adjustment courses on offer and which most T1s benefit greatly from.

I know some areas say that T1s have to be treated by their GP but frankly - no GP or their various nurses I've ever seen have the sort of specialist knowledge I've already got (not being boastful but when you study it 24 hours a day for 45 years, it's difficult not to absorb info if you want to stay alive LOL) so I do mean I need specialist advice, when it gets to the stage where I have to ask for help!  LOL


----------



## coffeesnob (Apr 3, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Ooo I'm not eligible because my Hba1c is under 42!


 oh yes i fort about the eligibility criterion. but you can buy the book on line to do at home


----------



## Amigo (Apr 3, 2017)

coffeesnob said:


> try this book it has been my bible for ages.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Books/Ca...qid=1491239483&sr=8-1&keywords=carbs+and+cals



Yes a good book coffeesnob. I look at the carb content of everything I buy and am totting them up as I plan meals. I've reached the point where I can walk along the sweet aisle and tell you the carb content of every sweetie bar and biscuit on there! M&S are a nuisance doing most things per 100gram though!


----------



## coffeesnob (Apr 3, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Yes as T1s we regularly see the diabetes hospital team - consultants and DSNs.  There is always a proper D Dietician on hand so he/she's always 'on offer' if we need them.  They also form an active part of the team leading the week long carb-counting and dose adjustment courses on offer and which most T1s benefit greatly from.
> 
> I know some areas say that T1s have to be treated by their GP but frankly - no GP or their various nurses I've ever seen have the sort of specialist knowledge I've already got (not being boastful but when you study it 24 hours a day for 45 years, it's difficult not to absorb info if you want to stay alive LOL) so I do mean I need specialist advice, when it gets to the stage where I have to ask for help!  LOL


I totally agree with that - im lucky to have a GP that prefers to use partnership working


----------



## coffeesnob (Apr 3, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Yes a good book coffeesnob. I look at the carb content of everything I buy and am totting them up as I plan meals. I've reached the point where I can walk along the sweet aisle and tell you the carb content of every sweetie bar and biscuit on there! M&S are a nuisance doing most things per 100gram though!



OMG i cant remember the last time i looked at sweets - too tempting lol


----------



## Amigo (Apr 3, 2017)

coffeesnob said:


> oh yes i fort about the eligibility criterion. but you can buy the book on line to do at home



I'm only joking coffeesnob. I know they'd be no problems with eligibility and my doctor mentioned it at dx. I'd prefer to do it at home to be honest, I'm a miserable sod like that!


----------



## grovesy (Apr 3, 2017)

coffeesnob said:


> I thought that it was a nation wide programme given the amount of focus the government are giving it at the moment


You will find that things vary from area to area and even nieghbouring surgeries.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm just on that course. They never mention the diabetes. I'm supposed to eat what I want at the minute.


----------

